
Show HN: Audiobooks for Movies and Shows - AlexKoren
http://audieapp.com
======
david_west
Cool. I’m surprised this has never existed. How do they choose what movies to
make available though?

~~~
AlexKoren
We're keeping track of which movies / series are doing well and then receive
requests from subscribers too. Every week we'll be releasing more of the
titles!

